# Cambridge Fountain



## Rchan63 (May 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Chambridge fountain nibs are replacable? 

How do you like the stock nib?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## PenMan1 (May 18, 2011)

The nib is, in fact replacable. I do not care for the "stock" nib and do not sell them with stock nibs.

For an inexpensive replacement, the Heritance steel nib in fine point is an excellent choice.


----------



## Rchan63 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Andy; I was trying to replace the stock nib with the Heritance nib. I pulled on the nib and quill assembly but it will not budge. How hard do I need to pull?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## SteveG (May 18, 2011)

Harder.


----------



## ed4copies (May 18, 2011)

Wiggle left to right, etc.

It does come out, just checked.

You do know you have to unscrew from the metal housing, don't you?


----------



## Rchan63 (May 18, 2011)

ed4copies;1223035
 
 You do know you have to unscrew from the metal housing said:
			
		

> I do now:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


----------

